# lizard food on RFUK???



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

hiya guys currently between me, my brother, and my boyfriend we buy 6 extra large, 9 large, 3 medium, and 3small boxes of locust a week for our reppys, we get them at 2 squids a box. but we have to travel around 20-30 minutes weekly just to buy them, they are fantastic value but its only my brother who can drive and he has to make space with his work pattern to collect, does anybody know any good locust sellers on here for good value who can deliver? cheers


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

kaaathx said:


> hiya guys currently between me, my brother, and my boyfriend we buy 6 extra large, 9 large, 3 medium, and 3small boxes of locust a week for our reppys, we get them at 2 squids a box. but we have to travel around 20-30 minutes weekly just to buy them, they are fantastic value but its only my brother who can drive and he has to make space with his work pattern to collect, does anybody know any good locust sellers on here for good value who can deliver? cheers


Ebay is a good place for locust, or just google reptile live food, there are plenty of online reptile live food specialist sites!
They do bulk aswell so will save you some money


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

www.reptilekeeping.co.uk

www.reptilecentre.com

www.livefoodsdirect.co.uk


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

Chris18 said:


> Ebay is a good place for locust, or just google reptile live food, there are plenty of online reptile live food specialist sites!
> They do bulk aswell so will save you some money


have you tried any that you would recommend? i only used to buy 3 locust n one mealie a week but now ive decided to take my leo off mealies cos she jus eats them cos shes hungry. so currently feeding her medium locust everynight. shes gobbling them down like a wolffffff


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> www.reptilekeeping.co.uk
> 
> www.reptilecentre.com
> 
> www.livefoodsdirect.co.uk


the bottom 2 sites dont work :bash:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

kaaathx said:


> have you tried any that you would recommend? i only used to buy 3 locust n one mealie a week but now ive decided to take my leo off mealies cos she jus eats them cos shes hungry. so currently feeding her medium locust everynight. shes gobbling them down like a wolffffff


I've tried quite a few, live foods direct, live food warehouse, ebay users
All been good and not had many, if any die in transite, if yours get lost in the post or you get a bad bunch (a lot dead) then they normally send you out another batch which is good :2thumb:
Just look around, normally they will have one thing cheaper and then another more expensive than another site so it's just a matter of spending time comparing, making sure to include delivery


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Have been using Reptilekeeping The Online Reptile Shop, Selling Livefoods Reptile Accessories and Equipment. for around 2-3 years. Thoroughly recommend them:2thumb:


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

lol we'll be buying even more soon kath
i bet 3 storrs can eat a fair whack


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

iDomino said:


> lol we'll be buying even more soon kath
> i bet 3 storrs can eat a fair whack


I'm guessing about 300 locust a week for 3 storrs 
Edit: Storrs aren't meant to be kept in trios, they're quite non tolerate of other storrs, would recommend a pair of storrs.


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

Chris18 said:


> I've tried quite a few, live foods direct, live food warehouse, ebay users
> All been good and not had many, if any die in transite, if yours get lost in the post or you get a bad bunch (a lot dead) then they normally send you out another batch which is good :2thumb:
> Just look around, normally they will have one thing cheaper and then another more expensive than another site so it's just a matter of spending time comparing, making sure to include delivery


yeah, i don't know if you've heard of a place called petwise in treforest? thats where i get my food, im trying to work out how many locust i get in each pack. gotta be fair i do get around 20 extra large locust in each pot and then probably around 25-30 in medium. not really thought about the other sizes as i dont use them but hmm, 2 quid each :/ maybe its just worth driving the way


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

kaaathx said:


> the bottom 2 sites dont work :bash:


they do


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

Chris18 said:


> I'm guessing about 300 locust a week for 3 storrs
> Edit: Storrs aren't meant to be kept in trios, they're quite non tolerate of other storrs, would recommend a pair of storrs.


thats a spanner to my plans =/

but then again i do have another tank lying around....
lol

thanks btw i mailed paul p he said he had some cooking this time last year so they shouldnt be long before they lay


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

iDomino said:


> thats a spanner to my plans =/
> 
> but then again i do have another tank lying around....
> lol
> ...


No problem mate
Yeh it's a shame, I know V. gilleni can stay in more than a pair, and I think nightgecko keeps them in a 4x2x2 incase you need another alternative :2thumb:
Aw that's good, Paul P is a cool guy with some lovely animals, I want to steal his earless dragons :devil:


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

iDomino said:


> thats a spanner to my plans =/
> 
> but then again i do have another tank lying around....
> lol
> ...


 
urgh nooooo!! tyson keeps shitting in the middle of the tank -_- dirty git isnt she, she just had a lush new tank :/


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

Chris18 said:


> No problem mate
> Yeh it's a shame, I know V. gilleni can stay in more than a pair, and I think nightgecko keeps them in a 4x2x2 incase you need another alternative :2thumb:
> Aw that's good, Paul P is a cool guy with some lovely animals, I want to steal his earless dragons :devil:


rough price on the gilleni?

im just gonna go kidnap a komodo dragon from somewhere >.>


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

iDomino said:


> rough price on the gilleni?
> 
> im just gonna go kidnap a komodo dragon from somewhere >.>


£600 a piece I think but dont quote me on that mate!
Would just stick to a pair of storri :2thumb:


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

Chris18 said:


> £600 a piece I think but dont quote me on that mate!
> Would just stick to a pair of storri :2thumb:


 yeah the storri look a bit better imo
im still gonna kidnap a komodo though =/


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

iDomino said:


> yeah the storri look a bit better imo
> im still gonna kidnap a komodo though =/


They're like tiny ackies :flrt:
If secuirtity at the zoo don't get you the komodo might 
there isn't even a RUB big enough for transportation :gasp:


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

Chris18 said:


> They're like tiny ackies :flrt:
> If secuirtity at the zoo don't get you the komodo might
> there isn't even a RUB big enough for transportation :gasp:


ill wire up convector heaters in the back of the works van >.>

naw komodos are like kittens


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

I use livefoods I find theres much more in their tubs than alot of other places, if you go to " Mix and Match livefood tubs" the more tubs you order the cheaper they are;
1+ £1.75
3+ £1.68
4+ £1.66
5+ £1.64
6+ £1.63
10+ £1.56
50+ £1.44
75+ £1.32	
100+ £1.19

I usually do a £35-50 order ever other week or so and definatly think they are value for money


----------



## bluesymbol (Mar 18, 2011)

livefoods.co.uk are ace - cant fault them... I've got a regular order set up to dispatch automatically... good quality stuff too!


----------

